# Any one played Condemned Bloodshot on consoles



## Faun (Apr 5, 2008)

Hope they soon release a PC version.

Btw how is the game, heard some positive reviews and this time the game is more brutal than ever.

I cant wait to smash some heads and crack some bones . Melee combat just pawns everything else, and now there are special kills (remember The Punisher ??) too.


----------



## Who (Apr 6, 2008)

Have you played Condemned: Criminal Origins ? the game was very dark & scary , the ending was a bit shocking i am also wating for the bloodshot to come to PC.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2008)

Yup I have completed the first game (Criminal Origins).

It was scary at times and melee combat adds to the scare factor. Some psychological effects were too haunting.

The shool level was the scariest one, i still get creeps imagining the teacher who was locked into a locker with one arm amputated.

Ending was a bit shocking, how come he too was among them, may be he just lost his sanity at the very end and became a part of the cult.


----------

